# Animal Release Batches



## PizzaHorse (Apr 28, 2018)

I've been compiling some data about villager releases and can't seem to find any info on the wiki as to the original release dates/times of villagers.

So with the start of the game you can get

Apollo, Filbert, Goldie, Jay, Rosie
Beau, Bunnie, Butch, Cherry, Eloise, Lily, Tex
Apple, Bud, Carrie, Chrissy, Ketchup, Kid Cat, Maggie, Punchy, Sandy, Tad

Which unlock at different levels.

Bill, Curt, Drago, Gladys, Margie, Snake were all part of the Harmonious release.
Bob, Broccolo, Francine, Merengue, Octavian, Pietro, Stitches, Twiggy were part of the Hip release.
Ava, Avery, Drake, Goose, June, Marshal, Mitzi, Vesta were part of the Rustic release.
O'Hare, Plucky, Rowan are from Gulliver.
Colton, Julia, Muffy, Pierce, Tia, Whitney are from the newest Elegant release.

I know I'm still missing a bunch of villagers. And I can't remember which came out first, Harmonious or Hip. Now all the villagers are implemented into the game at various levels, but what I really need is the info on the order of when they were first released and who all was in the release batch. And if I got anything incorrect with the releases above.

Anyone able to help me get this data?


----------



## J087 (Apr 28, 2018)

The twitter announcements of new animals visiting should still exist somewhere.


----------



## PizzaHorse (Apr 28, 2018)

J087 said:


> The twitter announcements of new animals visiting should still exist somewhere.



That's true, thanks!


----------

